# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Oyster and Wine Bar - Nhà hàng ở Hồng Kông

## Meoluoi9x

> *Nhà hàng Oyster and Wine Bar*
> 
> 18/F, Sheraton Hong Kong Hotel & Towers, 20 Nathan Road, Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong




Nằm trên tầng cao nhất của Sheraton Hong Kong Hotel & Towers, the Oyster & Wine Bar là nơi lý tưởng để thưởng thức các món hải sản. Tại đây bạn có thể nhâm nhi rượu cùng các món hải sản và ngắm nhìn khung cảnh thiên nhiên lãng mạn của cảng Victoria. 

Nhà hàng mở cửa từ 6:30 sáng – 1:00 sáng từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6; 6:00 chiều – 2:00 sáng vào thứ 6, 7 và 12:00 chiều – 2:00 sáng vào chủ nhật, đặc biệt vào các dịp nghỉ lễ nhà hàng sẽ mở cửa từ 6:30 chiều đến 2:00 sáng. 

Danh sách đồ ăn phong phú gồm 20 loại sò và tôm cua ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn các món thịt lợn và gia cầm, như salad, súp hải sản, bánh hải sản, bánh pudding chocolate. 

Bên cạnh đó nhà hàng có menu rượu phong phú cho khách lựa chọn như sâm panh, rượu thế giới mới và cũ, rượu ngọt tráng miệng. Đội ngũ nhân viên ở đây thân thiện, lịch sự, luôn sẵn sàng giải thích chi tiết về các loại món ăn để khách hàng dễ dàng chọn món phù hợp khẩu vị của họ. Với thực đơn thức ăn hấp dẫn và khung cảnh lãng mạn, nhà hàng là nơi hò hẹn lý tưởng của các cặp tình nhân và của những người yêu thích cái đẹp.




> *Nhà hàng Oyster and Wine Bar*
> 
> 18/F, Sheraton Hong Kong Hotel & Towers, 20 Nathan Road, Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong




Sưu tầm từ Internet

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ* - *Du lich Hong Kong giá re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------

